# Constipation & Reflux in a 5 week old baby



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi there,

My 5 week old is on infant gaviscon for reflux but is struggling with constipation. He hasn't had a bowel movement for 3 days now. Have tried giving cooled boiled water between feeds which he will take but doesn't seem to be helping. Have tried reducing the dose to half of one sachet per feed but he's still constipated, we also tried a few feeds without the gaviscon to try and get his bowels moving but no luck so far and now he's really struggling with the reflux again and not taking in much milk at each feed.

Is there anything else we can do for the constipation? We're also trying infant probiotics, massaging his tummy and bicycling his legs? We've also been using colief in his feeds as we think he may possibly have colic too (he has a lot of wind), this usually would help to loosen stools I think but no joy so far and he's been on it for about 10 days.

Any advice gratefully received, its awful to see him struggling and in pain - he's usually very content when he's not struggling with feeding and the after effects.

Many thanks xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Poppy


Sorry to hear DS is not settling due to reflux and constipation. Have his bowels been more regular up until now? You may find that things will move of their own accord in the next day or two. Do speak to HV and GP on Monday if no change though. You may need to get some lactulose to help keep DS moving while he is on the Gaviscon.


Hope he's back to his usual self soon
Maz x


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks maz  he used to be pretty regular before we started the gaviscon. He has had a better day & had a bowel movement but is really unsettled again tonight - not sure if its reflux, colic or both.

Got appts to see HV and GP this week.

Thanks again xx


----------

